# Needing to rehome a sweet loving ratto



## Rat_mom_:) (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello!
I am curious if anyone in the Seattle area is looking to adopt a rat. 
His name is Dobby and he is 7 months old. 
I adopted him in July and unfortunately I do not have the resources to care for him anymore. Unfortunately, I’m now recently been finding myself at a time in my life where I don’t really have time to care for a young energetic rat like Dobby. He is truly the most sweetest and adorable rat, and I love him dearly, but he deserves a home where he can have free roam everyday, and he can socialize with some younger siblings. His current cage mates are also very sweet, but very old, and they don’t get along too well. His rehoming fee is $15, but I’m open to be flexible for a good home.


----------



## Thai Tea Boba (May 15, 2021)

I'd recommend rehoming them on your local FB rat group, you'll have to use the house emoji instead of saying rehoming since that word can get a FB group banned or in trouble but you're more likely to find someone who has previously owned rats and has a good cage set up. You COULD rehome them on craigslist but you would have to be extra careful in making sure people send pictures of their rat cage and their previous history with rats in order to make sure Dobby doesn't end up as rat food. I hope Dobby finds a good home!  <3


----------



## Rat_mom_:) (Jun 23, 2021)

Thai Tea Boba said:


> I'd recommend rehoming them on your local FB rat group, you'll have to use the house emoji instead of saying rehoming since that word can get a FB group banned or in trouble but you're more likely to find someone who has previously owned rats and has a good cage set up. You COULD rehome them on craigslist but you would have to be extra careful in making sure people send pictures of their rat cage and their previous history with rats in order to make sure Dobby doesn't end up as rat food. I hope Dobby finds a good home!  <3


Thank you for all the great tips!


----------



## IloverattiesUwU (Jul 22, 2021)

Ok so I’ve been looking for a boy for my guys and they are 8 months but I live in MO sooooo yeah-


----------

